# Imipramine



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

My GP prescribed 25 mg Imipramine for my IBS. I've been taking it for a little over a week now but it is stated that it may take 3-4 weeks b4 there is any improvement. I had some trouble sleeping the first couple of days but that seems to have stopped and a slightly elevated heart rate and dry mouth other than that it seems to be okay. I will keep everyone posted on how it does with the IBS symptoms


----------



## leebe20 (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheryl1967 said:


> My GP prescribed 25 mg Imipramine for my IBS. I've been taking it for a little over a week now but it is stated that it may take 3-4 weeks b4 there is any improvement. I had some trouble sleeping the first couple of days but that seems to have stopped and a slightly elevated heart rate and dry mouth other than that it seems to be okay. I will keep everyone posted on how it does with the IBS symptoms


You have displayed some common side effects of the drug which should wear off within 3-6 weeks, Don't be too alarmed by the side effects at this stage, In a few weeks tell us if you have any Improvements


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

how's your sleep on imipramine? i tried seroquel but i couldn't sleep.


----------

